# Senior Housing/Credit Problem



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

Before I retired my HR manager said "just when seniors need the help the MOST, is when they get hit the HARDEST". Words couldn't be more TRUE...what I'm getting too is that Iam having trouble finding an affordable place to live. I have put myself on list, which could take several years. I've had to file for bankruptcy due to medical problems, (is not ongoing) which is isn't NEW to a lot of us?  The government takes 30% of my retirement. My SSI check is $1100 a month. 

I live in California, which anyone who's live there knows that it's very expensive...I've decided to maybe move out of state?  With the bankruptcy no one will rent to me understandably so. The thing is?  They won't even accept a co-signer or even a larger deposit?  Is society so against Seniors that we are not allowed to recover/second chance?  

I can't afford to live where I'm at anymore.  My landlord would give good reference, I've lived here 20 years never been late with the rent. These things don't seem to hold any weight. I've looked into renting a room, these people want me to pay their mortgage it seems like $1700-2000 a month.  There's a site called Silvernest that offers this. I'd appreciate any suggestions.  Thanks


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 9, 2018)

Patnono, the SSI benefit amount is $735 for individuals and $1103 for couples. Not sure how you get $1100 in SSI benefit. Also, SSI is for people who didn't work.  You've said you worked 32 yrs and that you also get a pension.

Whittier CA is a city of about 85,000+ people.  Not a small town. You talk about moving - where and how would you move? "Move out of state" and do what?

While I am very aware that there is age discrimination, I also know that there are seniors with less income than you who have decent places to live. I also know quite a few seniors who found jobs.

Paying $1700/$2000 to rent a room is ridiculous. How many places did you actually look at?

Have you taken any steps at all regarding all the suggestions people have given you about finding a job and a place to live?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2018)

I would definitely get the reference from your current landlord.

If you can't pass the credit checks for a mainstream apartment complex then I could concentrate on renting from an individual or sharing an apartment.  Also check craigslist for barter situations for a room in exchange for housework, pet sitting, childcare, eldercare, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)

In your first post a week or so ago, you said you are living with your kids and want to get away from that situation, so I'm confused. Since you have been there 20 years, did your kids move into your place... or did they just never move out?   If you can afford that place, tell the kids to move.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome  Elaine.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

You obviously live the the perfect life that you don't think these problems with housing n jobs for seniors exist?  These things are not a figment of my imagination. I didn't say seniors CANT get jobs, I know they can, it's harder than any other age group. You should try reading more of the statistics on aging seniors. AARP sometimes puts out articles on this too. So please don't be so quick to judge unless you've live the life of a senior citizen who's going through these things. Saying what your saying is easier said than done?


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, my kids have always lived with me. Their grown now, I admit to spoiling them like a lot of parents have. They have never really paid into living expenses here. My income allowed me to cover them. Well now that I have retired I've told them they need to help pay for expenses.  Needless to say that didn't go over well?  One can't get income is limited the other can.  She resents that the other isn't.  For which I can't blame her, but there is a reason why and she knows why too I'd rather not say. It's always getting thrown in my face and now she says she's moving out. So definitely won't be able to continue to keep living here without draining my retirement account. The daughter who can't afford to help out will go to live with her married sister. So the search has begun.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 9, 2018)

Patnono said:


> You obviously live the the perfect life that you don't think these problems with housing n jobs for seniors exist?  These things are not a figment of my imagination. I didn't say seniors CANT get jobs, I know they can, it's harder than any other age group. You should try reading more of the statistics on aging seniors. AARP sometimes puts out articles on this too. So please don't be so quick to judge unless you've live the life of a senior citizen who's going through these things. Saying what your saying is easier said than done?



As Travis Bickle asked, "You talkin' to_ ME_?"

You have no idea what I've been thru.  However, you've (indirectly) answered all my questions.  Since you brought up AARP, reminder you said you were going to call them and make an appointment. Now in this thread it's a different story.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

I love your username, I will use the information you gave me. I just won't give up.  Thank for caring, take care


----------



## Patnono (Feb 9, 2018)

You are correct I don't know what you've been through?  But your responses to me made me believe otherwise?


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)

Patnono said:


> I love your username, I will use the information you gave me. I just won't give up.  Thank for caring, take care



Elaine, just a tip.   If you click on "Reply with Quote", we will know who you are responding to.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thanks for your reply, my kids have always lived with me. Their grown now, I admit to spoiling them like a lot of parents have. They have never really paid into living expenses here. My income allowed me to cover them. Well now that I have retired I've told them they need to help pay for expenses.  Needless to say that didn't go over well?  One can't get income is limited the other can.  She resents that the other isn't.  For which I can't blame her, but there is a reason why and she knows why too I'd rather not say. It's always getting thrown in my face and now she says she's moving out. So definitely won't be able to continue to keep living here without draining my retirement account. The daughter who can't afford to help out will go to live with her married sister. So the search has begun.



It sounds like you have quite a bit going on in your life.  I'm not sure if this has occurred to you but if your name is the only one on the lease where you currently live, your children are of age and independent then why not ask them to leave and stay where you are.  If the children don't take the nudge have the police escort them off the premises.  Then explore the possibility of subletting  a couple of rooms in your home to help subsidize your rent and utilities.

Good luck!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 9, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Patnono, the SSI benefit amount is $735 for individuals and $1103 for couples. Not sure how you get $1100 in SSI benefit. Also,* SSI is for people who didn't work.  *You've said you worked 32 yrs and that you also get a pension.
> 
> Whittier CA is a city of about 85,000+ people.  Not a small town. You talk about moving - where and how would you move? "Move out of state" and do what?
> 
> ...



Actually, SSI benefits are for people whose SS(or SSDI) benefits are are very limited.  The SSI (Supplemental Security Income) brings their income up to a certain minimum. 

[h=3]Supplemental Security Income (SSI) Benefits | Social Security ...[/h]
"Supplemental Security Income (*SSI*) *Benefits*. The Supplemental Security Income (*SSI*) program pays *benefits* to disabled adults and children who have limited income and resources. *SSI benefits* also are payable to people 65 and older without disabilities who meet the financial limits."https://www.ssa.gov/benefits/ssi/"

I imagine the poster is confusing SS benefits with SSI benefits.  My sister got SSI along with her SSDI until she reached 65 and went on regular SS benefits, which no longer qualified her for SSI.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 10, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It sounds like you have quite a bit going on in your life.  I'm not sure if this has occurred to you but if your name is the only one on the lease where you currently live, your children are of age and independent then why not ask them to leave and stay where you are.  If the children don't take the nudge have the police escort them off the premises.  Then explore the possibility of subletting  a couple of rooms in your home to help subsidize your rent and utilities.
> 
> Good luck!


Good advice. Have the kids help or move them out.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 10, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Good advice. Have the kids help or move them out.


looks like we ALL might go our separate ways? Too much cat fighting and they don't want to pick up after themselves. It's better this way


----------



## Knight (Feb 10, 2018)

Apple Cruncher I think this poster posts to many conflicting statements. Trying to help another senior in a forum like this  is a nice feature of having other seniors to bounce ideas and ask questions. But the threads started all seem to reflect the thought that all seniors are vulnerable. Yes there are some that never thought about what the senior years would bring in terms of finances and health issues.

Helping and suggesting seem to me to be ignored. Once a long time ago on another senior site a young person posted pretending to be a senior just to see what kind of response there would be. The conflicting posts remind me of that time.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 10, 2018)

Knight, I have a completely different impression of this poster. I think she's not very good at providing a concise and detailed description of her situation, but I seriously doubt she's trying to defraud anyone.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 10, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Before I retired my HR manager said "just when seniors need the help the MOST, is when they get hit the HARDEST". Words couldn't be more TRUE...what I'm getting too is that Iam having trouble finding an affordable place to live. I have put myself on list, which could take several years. I've had to file for bankruptcy due to medical problems, (is not ongoing) which is isn't NEW to a lot of us?  The government takes 30% of my retirement. My SSI check is $1100 a month.
> 
> I live in California, which anyone who's live there knows that it's very expensive...I've decided to maybe move out of state?  With the bankruptcy no one will rent to me understandably so. The thing is?  They won't even accept a co-signer or even a larger deposit?  Is society so against Seniors that we are not allowed to recover/second chance?
> 
> I can't afford to live where I'm at anymore.  My landlord would give good reference, I've lived here 20 years never been late with the rent. These things don't seem to hold any weight. I've looked into renting a room, these people want me to pay their mortgage it seems like $1700-2000 a month.  There's a site called Silvernest that offers this. I'd appreciate any suggestions.  Thanks



Patnono, there are city, county, state and federal agencies whose mission is to help seniors with housing. They don't care about your credit history. I suggest you search for those agencies on your computer and that you get on the phone with them and see what they can do for you.

Do that immediately after you get those two parasites you call daughters out of your home. Do they really think you owe them a free ride as long as you live, and to be their unpaid cook and housekeeper while you're at it? You didn't retire for that.


----------



## Knight (Feb 10, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Knight, I have a completely different impression of this poster. I think she's not very good at providing a concise and detailed description of her situation, but I seriously doubt she's trying to defraud anyone.


That's the beauty of the internet. Being anonymous any situation can be discussed without really knowing if their is truth in what is posted. I didn't say the poster was defrauding anyone, your point of no concise or detailed description is the point.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 10, 2018)

Knight said:


> That's the beauty of the internet. Being anonymous any situation can be discussed without really knowing if their is truth in what is posted. I didn't say the poster was defrauding anyone, your point of no concise or detailed description is the point.



We all have our own skillsets. Not all of us are gifted with language skills, or the ability to clarify our experience.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 10, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Patnono, there are city, county, state and federal agencies whose mission is to help seniors with housing. They don't care about your credit history. I suggest you search for those agencies on your computer and that you get on the phone with them and see what they can do for you.
> 
> Do that immediately after you get those two parasites you call daughters out of your home. Do they really think you owe them a free ride as long as you live, and to be their unpaid cook and housekeeper while you're at it? You didn't retire for that.


thank you for your reply, I have been looking on different government and senior sites.  I saw places out of states that I could afford for seniors, but they won't even take co-signers or large deposits, I even offered 6 months in advance and a letter reference from my landlord of 20 years that I've been a good tenant and never once been late paying rent. I'm at a loss as too what to do with that?  I will do what says someone suggested seek out a private owner. Take care


----------



## Patnono (Feb 10, 2018)

Knight said:


> Apple Cruncher I think this poster posts to many conflicting statements. Trying to help another senior in a forum like this  is a nice feature of having other seniors to bounce ideas and ask questions. But the threads started all seem to reflect the thought that all seniors are vulnerable. Yes there are some that never thought about what the senior years would bring in terms of finances and health issues.
> 
> Helping and suggesting seem to me to be ignored. Once a long time ago on another senior site a young person posted pretending to be a senior just to see what kind of response there would be. The conflicting posts remind me of that time.


Hello, you do understand what seniors are going through. I was the one Apple cruncher was saying those things too. I was at a lost of why she was saying the things she was saying? I did come on this website to get suggestions and give some too, a lot of us are in the same boat...she seemed to be so critical and dismissive of what I was saying. That why I stopped replying to Apple. It was counter productive.  So thanks for getting it and support. I think for the most part that's what we need is Support.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 10, 2018)

Knight said:


> Apple Cruncher I think this poster posts to many conflicting statements. Trying to help another senior in a forum like this  is a nice feature of having other seniors to bounce ideas and ask questions. But the threads started all seem to reflect the thought that all seniors are vulnerable. Yes there are some that never thought about what the senior years would bring in terms of finances and health issues.
> 
> Helping and suggesting seem to me to be ignored. Once a long time ago on another senior site a young person posted pretending to be a senior just to see what kind of response there would be. The conflicting posts remind me of that time.



Um hmmmm.  And offering to pay 6 months rent in advance would suggest not being exactly desperate. Indeed, several things seem 'off' about the various stories.


----------



## Knight (Feb 11, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> We all have our own skillsets. Not all of us are gifted with language skills, or the ability to clarify our experience.




3 differant threads with the same lack of what skills are saleable, and other conflicting posts make trying to be helpfu difficult. Others have made some really great suggestions that have been totally ignored in favor of the point that seniors have a tough time when applying for a job. 


I don't think anyone can dispute the idea that when hiring a senior the employer will be more critical. Depending on what the job is, the more critical. A greeter at Walmart or a licensed, physically capable home care person would be an example. Or depending on where the person lived the wage of an A & P mechanic and a counter person at McDonalds. Many variables in hiring  


I feel sorry for anyone senior or young person that lacks a skill that can qualify them for a high wage and benefits. That as a norm in America is not new, otherwise there would not be as many social programs to help the poor. 


I'm not lacking compassion or sympathy I'm more detail oriented and details like actual age, list of skills, whether or not retired and drawing Soc. Sec. or SSI are  physical issues like overweight, poor eyesight, hearing loss, things that an employer would be assessing are not as best as I can determine in any of the 3 threads.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 11, 2018)

I get that you're looking for finite answers that are not forthcoming.

There are some employers who like to hire senior employees and/or people with limitations. Reading the AARP info, it seems a person has to be able to do some self-assessment. I know there are city, county, state and federal agencies who are there to help, but they aren't going to go out seeking new referrals; people have to go to them and ask for help.

Frustrating, I know.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2018)

Patnono said:


> thank you for your reply, I have been looking on different government and senior sites.  I saw places out of states that I could afford for seniors, but they won't even take co-signers or large deposits, I even offered 6 months in advance and a letter reference from my landlord of 20 years that I've been a good tenant and never once been late paying rent. I'm at a loss as too what to do with that?  I will do what says someone suggested seek out a private owner. Take care



Is the problem that you are out -of-state, or have a bankruptcy, or otherwise don't qualify?  I don't understand the problem you are talking about in this post. 

I do think that California, where thins are so expensive, isn't the best place for a lower income senior.  And what do you mean the govt is taking 30% of your pension?  Is it garnishment?


----------



## Patnono (Feb 12, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Is the problem that you are out -of-state, or have a bankruptcy, or otherwise don't qualify?  I don't understand the problem you are talking about in this post.
> 
> I do think that California, where thins are so expensive, isn't the best place for a lower income senior.  And what do you mean the govt is taking 30% of your pension?  Is it garnishment?


 Hi I filed bankruptcy.  The 30% is not a garnishment, I get taxes taken out every time I withdraw from my IRA savings account.


----------



## Patnono (Feb 12, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I get that you're looking for finite answers that are not forthcoming.
> 
> There are some employers who like to hire senior employees and/or people with limitations. Reading the AARP info, it seems a person has to be able to do some self-assessment. I know there are city, county, state and federal agencies who are there to help, but they aren't going to go out seeking new referrals; people have to go to them and ask for help.
> 
> Frustrating, I know.


Thank you for your support, I'm glad you understand my frustration. My boyfriend n kids seem to think that age descriminate is a myth?  I have put applications at different types of businesses. They don't seem to believe me?  I will try what someone told me to just speak to a store manager in person about a job.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 12, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Thank you for your support, I'm glad you understand my frustration. My boyfriend n kids seem to think that age descriminate is a myth?  I have put applications at different types of businesses. They don't seem to believe me?  I will try what someone told me to just speak to a store manager in person about a job.



Seems whenever your two daughters, the leaches, have an opinion you would be wise to believe the opposite. Don't know about the boyfriend but he doesn't seem to be much use either.

AARP has good information about senior hiring.

I've heard the home improvement centers like Lowes and Home Depot hire  seniors, and I know I've seen older employees in those stores.


----------



## Knight (Feb 12, 2018)

Patnono said:


> Hi I filed bankruptcy.  The 30% is not a garnishment, I get taxes taken out every time I withdraw from my IRA savings account.



Is that 30% a combination of 20% due to a very large annual amount putting you in a high tax bracket plus 10% for early withdrawal? You posted somewhere in one of your posts you receive SSI.  I'm pretty sure a lot of seniors would like to have the combo of SSI and the amount of money it takes to be taxed at 30%.  No reason given for daughters living at home maybe since they aren't seniors and would not experience the same problems you are having, they could pay room & board to supplement your needs.

I question the 30% taken out because we've have 25% taken out of each of our various income sources to pay our federal taxes. The exception to that is the 85% Soc. Sec.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2018)

30% seems awfully high to me, as well, Patnono, are you getting *SSI* or *Social Security?*  They are two VERY different things.  Are you over 65? I doubt that it is really SSI if you have the assets to withdraw enough from them to hit the 30% tax rate.  SSI is for very low income disabled folks and some very low income seniors.  It is means tested, which means they check your income and assets before they award it to you.  OR, could it be *SSDI,* which is disability from social security?  Be aware that if your income is really SSI or SSDI, you stand to lose that if you get a job making more than a pittance and maybe if you get a job at all.

If I were you, the first thing I would do is go see someone at a local Senior Citizens' law office and see what you really have and what it means before you shoot yourself in the foot and can't recover.  

Secondly, bankruptcy isn't a bar to renting, at least not around here it isn't.  My sister has a bankruptcy  and she has no problem renting.  And yes, they checked her credit, and yes, the bankruptcy shows up.  I also know a couple of other people who have bankruptcies which haven't prevented their renting.  And the idea of not accepting a co-signor or a large deposit doesn't make sense from any angle.  Are you sure you are understanding what is going on?  Or is there something else in a credit or background check?


----------



## Patnono (Feb 13, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> 30% seems awfully high to me, as well, Patnono, are you getting *SSI* or *Social Security?*  They are two VERY different things.  Are you over 65? I doubt that it is really SSI if you have the assets to withdraw enough from them to hit the 30% tax rate.  SSI is for very low income disabled folks and some very low income seniors.  It is means tested, which means they check your income and assets before they award it to you.  OR, could it be *SSDI,* which is disability from social security?  Be aware that if your income is really SSI or SSDI, you stand to lose that if you get a job making more than a pittance and maybe if you get a job at all.
> 
> If I were you, the first thing I would do is go see someone at a local Senior Citizens' law office and see what you really have and what it means before you shoot yourself in the foot and can't recover.
> 
> Secondly, bankruptcy isn't a bar to renting, at least not around here it isn't.  My sister has a bankruptcy  and she has no problem renting.  And yes, they checked her credit, and yes, the bankruptcy shows up.  I also know a couple of other people who have bankruptcies which haven't prevented their renting.  And the idea of not accepting a co-signor or a large deposit doesn't make sense from any angle.  Are you sure you are understanding what is going on?  Or is there something else in a credit or background check?


. Thanks for your reply, I rolled over my Pension and 401k after I retired into an IRA. the 30% is what I was told don't remember from who?  I know that now when I withdraw I'm charged mandatory 10% Fed and 1% State (CA). So this tax year I wil see what additional taxes I'll be charged including my SSI.  I'm anxious about that since this is my first year of retirement. 

Now the Bankrupcy this is the problem I've had, I read on a credit site to offer a larger deposit, months of rent and or a Co-signer if they won't accept Bankrupcy?  Thing is I tried these things I mentioned they said NO.  So I'll try non-management unowned buildings, a private owner I maybe able to negotiate better with the on a personable level?  What state do you live in?  Rents in California are VERY expensive. I have been looking to rent a room.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes, but are you getting SSi, SS, or SSDI?  Which one you are getting will be critical to how you proceed.  AND, are you over 65?

I live in New Mexico; things here are a lot less expensive than CA.  

Have you actually been TOLD that the bankruptcy is the issue, or is that an assumption?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 13, 2018)

This is why I don't think what you are getting is SSI.  This is from the SS website:


"Maximum Federal Supplemental Security Income (SSI) payment amounts increase with      the cost-of-living increases that apply to Social Security benefits. The latest such increase, 2.0 percent, becomes effective January 2018.

*
SSI amounts for 2018*
   The monthly maximum Federal amounts for 2018 are $750 for an eligible     individual, $1,125 for an eligible individual with an eligible spouse, and    $376 for an essential person. 

    In general, monthly amounts for the next year are determined by increasing the    _unrounded annual amounts_ for the current year by the COLA effective for    January of the next year. The new unrounded amounts are then each divided by 12    and the resulting amounts are rounded down to the next lower multiple of $1. 




RecipientUnrounded annual amounts for—Monthly amounts for 2018 20172018[SUP] a[/SUP] Eligible individual$8,830.84$9,007.46$750Eligible couple13,244.8013,509.701,125Essential person4,425.554,514.06376[SUP]a [/SUP]The unrounded amounts for 2018 equal the          unrounded amounts for 2017 increased by 2.0 percent. 

Calculation details     *
Payment reduction*
    The monthly amount is reduced by subtracting monthly countable     income. In the case of an eligible individual with an eligible spouse, the amount     payable is further divided equally between the two spouses. Some     States supplement SSI benefits."

So, unless you have a spouse, or an "eligible person" your $1100 cannot be SSI.


----------

